# us and dutch pilots in iraq



## jrk (Oct 2, 2005)

here is an interesting article showing how nations can work together well.

http://www.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?storyID=123005621


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

That is nice to see and happens are fair amount nowdays to my knowledge. Also shows that the war on terror (in Afganistan at least) is becoming more multinational and less bilateral (UK and USA). Interesting article jrk.


----------



## jrk (Oct 2, 2005)

i gotta say gnomey you have a very good point there


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks jrk


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2005)

Good item. I remember the exchange program during the cold war. It certainly did make multinational ops a lot easier as they knew how the others operated. Also make command and control a lot easier.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll agree with that. It's interesting to see what and how they drink too.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2005)

True. I remember years ago getting pissed with Aussies, Canadians, Brits and believe it or not, a few Russian sailors (Yes, _during_ the cold war). I am a lightweight, so these guys always drank me under the table.


----------



## jrk (Oct 4, 2005)

theres nothing worng with being a lightweight eg.i,m virtually a teetotaller these days. :angel:


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree. I have been sober now for 7.5 years. I can't stop once I start, so if I don't start, there's no problem.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I remember when I was in Iraq we did some ops with Australian SAS and we worked with the Polish quite a bit. That was just in our secter though. The Brits were far less south of us.

In Kosovo we worked every damn day with soldiers from other nations. It was great.


----------



## jrk (Oct 6, 2005)

thats what i like to hear adler,everyone mucking in together


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

The best joint operation I ever did was Operation Joint Gaurdian. It was in Kosovo not in Iraq but it involved airborne troops from the US and Italy and then aviation units from the US, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, England, and Italy. After the Airborne troops dropped in we flew out and picked them up and inserted them into other locations. It was basically a big show of force to show the people there that we may be drawing down but if you start your shit up again we can be raining hell down on you again within 24 hours. It truely was a great operation and working with soldiers from other countries only made it better.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

The U.S and U.K had been doing that program for a long time, as I'm sure most other N.A.T.O countries have. The Americans that exchanged on to Lightning bases were shocked to see those things fly, to say the least. 

It's always good to see how your ally does things. Only the best know how to learn from others.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah Operation Joint Guardian is done every year in Kosovo since we put troops in there.


----------

